# Foreign currency withdrawals using a debit card



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been using an Amazon/Chase Visa card to withdraw money from ATMs while travelling in order to save on foreign exchange costs. It charges a withdrawal fee of 1% of the amount (minimum $5 charge), but unlike most credit cards, it doesn't charge foreign exchange fees - it give s you the Visa exchange rate, which is pretty good.

But I'm wondering what fees I would be paying if I were to use my PC Financial debit card instead. I've checked their website, but it just says there are fees. I will call them during the week, but I don't have much confidence that I will get the right answer.

Does anyone here get their money this way? Any idea how most banks charge for this?


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

2.5% on the Fx rate seems to be the norm at most banks and credit card companies, plus another 5 bucks per withdrawal in ATM charges. Sometimes you will get another fee added on by the foreign bank.

It is major rip-off.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks, J. I dug deeper and found the same answer. I guess I will stay with my Amazon card,vwhich I'm pretty happy with.


----------



## Bassam (Apr 4, 2016)

Davis said:


> I've been using an Amazon/Chase Visa card to withdraw money from ATMs while travelling in order to save on foreign exchange costs. *It charges a withdrawal fee of 1% of the amount (minimum $5 charge)*, but unlike most credit cards, it doesn't charge foreign exchange fees - it give s you the Visa exchange rate, which is pretty good.
> 
> But I'm wondering what fees I would be paying if I were to use my PC Financial debit card instead. I've checked their website, but it just says there are fees. I will call them during the week, but I don't have much confidence that I will get the right answer.
> 
> Does anyone here get their money this way? Any idea how most banks charge for this?


Just wondering how do you do to avoid interest on withdrawal, do you pay your entire balance right away?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Amazon Visa is not better than my TD debit card for foreign cash withdrawals.

I do use the Amazon card for random foreign purchases like food, but use a travel card to book travel and major purchases that could benefit from travel insurance etc

Costs 2.5% but the rewards repay most of that and the insurance could be worth a lot more


----------

